# Sub OHM and health (wheezing)



## Vapegilius995

Something odd. I got my first subohm device a while ago and around that time I started wheezing a bit... I didn't connect it back then.... but I got a new tank with a prebuilt 1 ohm that I've been using for about 2 days now and my wheezing has all but stopped. My lungs are also a lot stronger when running.

I don't think my vapor production has gone down much and I've got less airflow now so the vapor should be thicker...

Any thoughts or similar experiences?

Owww and I'm still using the same liquid.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Vapegilius995 

I have found that when I do *a lot *of vaping using the bigger devices with bigger clouds - I also get a very slight wheeze that develops. Another thing is after a heavy session of vaping in the evening, I find that when I lie in bed at night after not vaping for a while, I feel a slight burning sensation in my mouth. Sort of like when I used to smoke - but not nearly as bad.

After toning it down for a while, it goes away.

I guess it's my body's way of telling me to vape a bit less or in a tamer setup  

That's why I don't sit there chugging on a massive cloudy vape setup all day. I find the tamer equipment suits me better for all day purposes and I only use the bigger gear for short bursts occasionally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Duffie12

I can relate. I tend to prefer mtl these days because of the same symptoms you and @Silver mentioned. No dual coil sub ohms for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapegilius995

Yeah think the same

Ill leave the sub ohming for when im trying to impress at parties...


----------



## PSySpin

I had the same problem, after playing around with my VG and PG ratios did i discovered that is the PG that was causing this on my sub ohm tank. Only vape max VG now and the problem went away

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I have the same issue, having said that, I am an asthmatic. Like Silver said, if I have a hectic vaping day, or vape at higher wattage than normal, I also have the same wheezing issue. But if I cool it for a day or two, it goes away. Ive found that if I go below 0.4ohm my lungs struggle to keep up, but no issue vaping above 0.5. For me the most important thing is to listen to your body, if subohm is not working for you and its causing your body issues, dont force it. After all, we started vaping to have a better quality of life than with stinkies, so stick to what you are comfortable with

Sent from my HUAWEI LUA-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapegilius995

Going from high pg to high vg and vice versa never seened to make a diff to the weezing... Maybe my lungs just dont like hot vapers

But whatever the reason from now on im chaining max VG with a 1 ohm at 17-19 watt

Based on two days experimenting it seems to be my sweetspot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g

Been there done that try ac200 for symptomatic relief.

I think it's heat related... More heat more inflammation. Which brings me to an interesting study. Oesophageal cancer was monitored with this study and the temperature of the tea was a determining factor for getting throat cancer. More heat = cancer
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21517263

I don't go over 0.5 ohm or 30 watts these days

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapegilius995

Thanx will definitely give that a read...


----------



## Silver

Sprint said:


> Been there done that try ac200 for symptomatic relief.
> 
> I think it's heat related... More heat more inflammation. Which brings me to an interesting study. Oesophageal cancer was monitored with this study and the temperature of the tea was a determining factor for getting throat cancer. More heat = cancer
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21517263
> 
> I don't go over 0.5 ohm or 30 watts these days



Thats why I believe in menthol @Sprint !
To cool things down 

Only kidding - thats interesting regarding the heat
Thanks

Look regarding this topic - I think smoking was bad enough because of all the carcinogens that wreak havoc, not to mention all the tar that clogs up the lungs

So now we find what looks to be a less harmful thing called vaping

And now we go all out with 0.1 ohm builds breathing in massive volumes of vapour and some folk do this pretty much all day. At high temps.

I just dont think that kind of repetitive inhalation is good for a person - whether its less harmful than smoking or not.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Vapegilius995

Silver said:


> Thats why I believe in menthol @Sprint !
> To cool things down
> 
> Only kidding - thats interesting regarding the heat
> Thanks
> 
> Look regarding this topic - I think smoking was bad enough because of all the carcinogens that wreak havoc, not to mention all the tar that clogs up the lungs
> 
> So now we find what looks to be a less harmful thing called vaping
> 
> And now we go all out with 0.1 ohm builds breathing in massive volumes of vapour and some folk do this pretty much all day. At high temps.
> 
> I just dont think that kind of repetitive inhalation is good for a person - whether its less harmful than smoking or not.



Agreed just because vaping is much safer than smoking doesn't mean we should go way overboard with it
I mean 18w for chaining is more than enough

Not to mention I'm a student and can't afford do use more than 7-8 ml a day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g

Silver said:


> Thats why I believe in menthol @Sprint !
> To cool things down
> 
> Only kidding - thats interesting regarding the heat
> Thanks
> 
> Look regarding this topic - I think smoking was bad enough because of all the carcinogens that wreak havoc, not to mention all the tar that clogs up the lungs
> 
> So now we find what looks to be a less harmful thing called vaping
> 
> And now we go all out with 0.1 ohm builds breathing in massive volumes of vapour and some folk do this pretty much all day. At high temps.
> 
> I just dont think that kind of repetitive inhalation is good for a person - whether its less harmful than smoking or not.


agreed. It's always been about blowing larger and larger clouds for me. Not in public or for attention I just wanted to see how much vapor I could exhale.

I'm over that phase thankfully and it's all about quality eliquid now. 

Vaping can be taken too far and sometimes you need to think about what you're trying to achieve and how it is affecting your health.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver

Vapegilius995 said:


> Agreed just because vaping is much safer than smoking doesn't mean we should go way overboard with it
> I mean 18w for chaining is more than enough
> 
> Not to mention I'm a student and can't afford do use more than 7-8 ml a day



I think something along those lines @Vapegilius995 
But I do also think one needs to listen to your body and each person may be different

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapegilius995

T


Silver said:


> I think something along those lines @Vapegilius995
> But I do also think one needs to listen to your body and each person may be different


Agreed

But I'm not saying people should stop making crazy coils and ridiculous builds... just use them wisely 
E.g when you have a crowd of admirers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Vapegilius995 said:


> Agreed just because vaping is much safer than smoking doesn't mean we should go way overboard with it
> I mean 18w for chaining is more than enough
> 
> Not to mention I'm a student and can't afford do use more than 7-8 ml a day



7-8ml juice a day LOL i miss those days. Its more like 30-40ml juice a day for me atm. 

I % agree with you guys that chucking clouds at 90-110watts can not be good for you but I'm not experiencing the same symptoms as @Vapegilius995. 

I really cant change my vaping style and lets hope you all are wrong and there is no damaged caused by vaping at high watts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## snakevape

Personally I don't get any wheezing, the only thing I get from heavy vaping is dehydration. Drinking lots of water obviously helps.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

As I started building lower resistance and pushing wattage I personally found my toots-per-day count to drastically drop. I agree with all sentiments high wattage low resistance builds are NOT for chain vaping and I can see it being risky. 

My happy place is around 0.2 ohm 120 to 140 watts. I drip a full pipette and the cotton is dry in 3 or 4 toots at times depending if I pre heat etc. But I take a lung full and then leave the mod alone for a good while, sometimes 10 minutes, sometimes an hour.

For driving and so I run normal 0.5 ohm Kanthal builds in tanks, 40w being totally adequate. But for battery safety reasons I still do not like to chain vape so there WILL be a freshly dripped atty at 130w within reach to calm things every hour or what. 

So I have escaped all these strange symptoms quite by accident it seems. I love high power. But I dont chain vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Sprint said:


> Been there done that try ac200 for symptomatic relief.
> 
> I think it's heat related... More heat more inflammation. Which brings me to an interesting study. Oesophageal cancer was monitored with this study and the temperature of the tea was a determining factor for getting throat cancer. More heat = cancer
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21517263
> 
> I don't go over 0.5 ohm or 30 watts these days


Thats the exactly what i think. It makes sense, for example, if i go out to Phalaborwa in the summer where it gets hot as hell, my lungs close down like an illegal shebeen. But in the winter Im in my element. I definitely think heat is an issue, which suites my fine, im not crazy about hot vapes anyway, i like it cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lukeness

It could also be dryness related. Glycerine is hydroscopic so will actually suck moisture from its surroundings, add that to the doing effect of heat and it becomes compounded.


----------



## Vapegilius995

Lukeness said:


> It could also be dryness related. Glycerine is hydroscopic so will actually suck moisture from its surroundings, add that to the doing effect of heat and it becomes compounded.


Probably does effect it as well but I have to assume every person on this thread drinks 8 liters of water a day so dehydration shouldn't be to much of an issue...

Btw since cool vaper seems the safest maybe its time I get a Turbo RDA ...the fan apparently does a good job at cooling giant clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapegilius995

I'm starting to think I'm allergic to PG... I tried a bit op 50/50 this morning an started wheezing almost immediately... and just as I finished the tank and went back to some 30/70 it was gone ...like magic

Do note that on the Sub I was mostly using VG max...

Also should add I had asma as a kid so my lungs can be fickle


Edit: the 50/50 was a lemon I use between flavours... it seems to really bring out the next flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------

